# Infinito CV Di



## freefall_junkie

Seasons greetings from Scotland! After an agonising wait of several months Santa brought me this early Christmas present, still quite a rare beast I believe. 2014 Infinito CV Ultegra Di. Completely standard at the moment other than the Speedplay Zeros. I'll be swapping the Racing Quattros onto my winter bike and upgrading to Racing Ones before heading over to The Alps this summer. Not getting on with the compact bars so far so will probably swap them for some deeper ergo bars. Other than that, absolutely love it


----------



## Rashadabd

freefall_junkie said:


> Seasons greetings from Scotland! After an agonising wait of several months Santa brought me this early Christmas present, still quite a rare beast I believe. 2014 Infinito CV Ultegra Di. Completely standard at the moment other than the Speedplay Zeros. I'll be swapping the Racing Quattros onto my winter bike and upgrading to Racing Ones before heading over to The Alps this summer. Not getting on with the compact bars so far so will probably swap them for some deeper ergo bars. Other than that, absolutely love it
> 
> View attachment 290025


Congrats on the new bike! I am seriously looking at getting the mechanical Ultegra model. Before I came across the Infinito CV, I was leaning toward a Wilier Cento 1 SR. How is the ride quality? Can you compare it to anything else you have ridden?


----------



## freefall_junkie

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats on the new bike! I am seriously looking at getting the mechanical Ultegra model. Before I came across the Infinito CV, I was leaning toward a Wilier Cento 1 SR. How is the ride quality? Can you compare it to anything else you have ridden?


Before I bought the CV I test rode a number of bikes including the Pinarello Rokh, Cannondale Synapse, Focus Izalo, and Trek Madone. Truth is that it is pretty difficult to discern difference in ride quality on the basis of a test ride unless you ride all the bikes back to back on the same day on the same route (which I didn't), but of those bikes my subjective impression is that the Izalco had the harshest ride, the Infinito CV the smoothest, along with the Rokh. I reckon the size and pressure of your tyres makes a lot of difference, and a key factor in favour of the CV for me is that there is loads of clearance for 28mm tyres. Some of the roads near me are in a very poor state and the CV is no magic carpet by any means - it is still a fast, stiff carbon bike after all - but I reckon it is at the more comfortable end of the scale for a carbon bike AND I have the option of putting on 28s which I will try at some stage. It also climbs superbly and feels very, very stable on decents, no doubt helped by the slighly longer wheelbase. And it looks gorgeous of course  . Buy one - you won't regret it!


----------



## Rashadabd

freefall_junkie said:


> Before I bought the CV I test rode a number of bikes including the Pinarello Rokh, Cannondale Synapse, Focus Izalo, and Trek Madone. Truth is that it is pretty difficult to discern difference in ride quality on the basis of a test ride unless you ride all the bikes back to back on the same day on the same route (which I didn't), but of those bikes my subjective impression is that the Izalco had the harshest ride, the Infinito CV the smoothest, along with the Rokh. I reckon the size and pressure of your tyres makes a lot of difference, and a key factor in favour of the CV for me is that there is loads of clearance for 28mm tyres. Some of the roads near me are in a very poor state and the CV is no magic carpet by any means - it is still a fast, stiff carbon bike after all - but I reckon it is at the more comfortable end of the scale for a carbon bike AND I have the option of putting on 28s which I will try at some stage. It also climbs superbly and feels very, very stable on decents, no doubt helped by the slighly longer wheelbase. And it looks gorgeous of course  . Buy one - you won't regret it!


Thank you for your honest answer. It seems like we have a number of the same finalists. I also have the Rokh and the Madone (5 Series) as finalists along with the Infinito CV and the Look 675. The dilemma for me is that the Infinito with 11 speed Ultegra is $1000 more than what I can get the other three bikes for (all of those being right on point for my budget of around $3500). I like the Infinito more generally, but I'm trying to figure out if the Bianchi is really worth the extra dough. I am also having a tough time finding one to test ride thus far.


----------



## Rashadabd

If you don't mind, what were the key factors in your decision to go with the Infinito over the Rokh (which I think is my #2 as of right now, but a close one).


----------



## freefall_junkie

Well, the CV is a significantly more expensive bike than the Rokh. On price a fairer comparison would probably be the Bianchi Intenso. With the CV you are getting a pro quality frame (actually ridden by the Vascansoleil DCM team in the Paris Roubaix and some stages of the TDF last year)- the equivalent Pinarello 'classics' bike is really the DogmaK . Whether this matters one jot to a recreational rider is debatable of course, but there is some satisfaction in owning a bike with a top of the range frame! I thought the Rokh was a really nice bike to ride, in particular it has similar rock steady feel to the CV on descents, but perhaps not as sprightly on the climbs. Again, I haven't ridden them back to back though, so treat those impressions with caution  Personally I think the CV also looks much more elegant than the Pinarello - others will no doubt disagree...


----------



## Astrotom

freefall_junkie said:


> Before I bought the CV I test rode a number of bikes including the Pinarello Rokh, Cannondale Synapse, Focus Izalo, and Trek Madone. Truth is that it is pretty difficult to discern difference in ride quality on the basis of a test ride unless you ride all the bikes back to back on the same day on the same route (which I didn't), but of those bikes my subjective impression is that the Izalco had the harshest ride, the Infinito CV the smoothest, along with the Rokh. I reckon the size and pressure of your tyres makes a lot of difference, and a key factor in favour of the CV for me is that there is loads of clearance for 28mm tyres. Some of the roads near me are in a very poor state and the CV is no magic carpet by any means - it is still a fast, stiff carbon bike after all - but I reckon it is at the more comfortable end of the scale for a carbon bike AND I have the option of putting on 28s which I will try at some stage. It also climbs superbly and feels very, very stable on decents, no doubt helped by the slighly longer wheelbase. And it looks gorgeous of course  . Buy one - you won't regret it!



I read your your post with great interest as I am considering a Bianchi Infinito as well. However, The Synpse is also on my list. What helped you decide in favour of the Bianchi over the. Cannondale?


----------



## freefall_junkie

For me a lot of it came down to fit - if you study the geom charts closely you will find some very significant differences between the Synapse and Infinito CV. I have very long leg/short torso proportions and the Infinito just fits me better than the Snapse. The 61cm Infinito as a stack height close to the 61 Synapse, but a reach somewhere between the Synapse 56 and 58. So, the 58 Synapse is a bit low or me at the front, but the 61 is too long. The 61 Infinito is just right. I also prefer the looks of the Infinito - there is definitely a bit of Italian design flair evident in its appearance. No question the Synapse is a great bike though.

Mark


----------



## Astrotom

freefall_junkie said:


> For me a lot of it came down to fit - if you study the geom charts closely you will find some very significant differences between the Synapse and Infinito CV. I have very long leg/short torso proportions and the Infinito just fits me better than the Snapse. The 61cm Infinito as a stack height close to the 61 Synapse, but a reach somewhere between the Synapse 56 and 58. So, the 58 Synapse is a bit low or me at the front, but the 61 is too long. The 61 Infinito is just right. I also prefer the looks of the Infinito - there is definitely a bit of Italian design flair evident in its appearance. No question the Synapse is a great bike though.
> 
> Mark


Wow...I am amazed at how similar your story is to mine. I am quite tall at 189 cm and have been looking at the 61 in both. I think my arms are proportionally longer than yours by the sound of it. Like you, I checked out the geometry charts and thought the Infinito would suit someone with longer legs but shorter arms. The big problem is that your typical bike shop ( at least in MELB Australia) just does not have the large sizes readily available for testing. I tried a 61 CAAD 8 which apparently has a similar geometry to the Synapse but found the reach a bit too stretched. Perhaps a shorter stem might work. Anyway, I should see what the 61 Infinito is like before I do anything else. And by the way, I absolutely agree with you about how the Bianchi looks....it is a beautiful looking machine. Have you found the countervailing tech claims to live up to expectations? Cheers...Tom


----------



## freefall_junkie

I am 188cm tall with a 92cm inside leg if it helps. It is always difficult getting test bikes in the large sizes - most shops don't seem to stock anything bigger than a 58. 

The effect of the CV technology is pretty hard to discern to be honest but I do find the bike to be very comfortable. I have done a 200km ride on it stopping only once and I had no aches and pains at the end so that must say something. 

I am still trying to find a pair of bars I like though. My hands feel too cramped in the drops on most compact style bars, but I don't want something with too much reach either. Have just ordered a pair of 3T Toronovas so I'll see how I get on with them. I am also going to experiment with 28mm tyres, as much out of curiosity as anything. Continental recently launched a 28 version of the GP4000s and I think I will try them as soon as they are available in the shops. It is nice to have the option with plenty of clearance in the frame.


----------



## freefall_junkie

Well, the CV was ridden to a great victory by Lars Boom in yesterday's brutal cobbled TDF stage, so here is an updated picture of mine in celebration  . Now with Fulcrum Racing Ones and Zipp SL bars with Specialized Bar Phat.

Spent last week riding it in the Alps and it was superb.


----------



## Mapei

freefall_junkie said:


> Well, the CV was ridden to a great victory by Lars Boom in yesterday's brutal cobbled TDF stage, so here is an updated picture of mine in celebration  . Now with Fulcrum Racing Ones and Zipp SL bars with Specialized Bar Phat.
> 
> Spent last week riding it in the Alps and it was superb.


Yeah! We got good taste. And, not to brag, but Boom's bicycle was in my color scheme,too!


----------



## Astrotom

Hi again. How is your Bianchi going? Still happy? Also, has the rattly noise stayed away after you fixed it? I'm still saving for my bike and am very close now. I will be making a decision by the end of September. For me, it is still between the Infinito and the Synapse. The 2015 Cannondale models look great but so does the Bianchi. It will of course come down to feel, fit and ride.


----------



## freefall_junkie

Yes, still very happy with the bike, in fact the more I ride it the better I think it is. The rattle is completely cured thankfully. Been experimenting with tyre pressures and am now running a lower 90psi rear, 80 front and the bike feels even more comfortable. One nice thing about riding a Bianchi is that is does sometimes makes you feel you are part of an exclusive club - Bianchis are a pretty rare sight here in Scotland compared to Specialized/Trek/Cannondale etc, and the brand seems to have a very loyal following. Incidentally the 2015 models are not yet on the Bianchi website, but you can see them if you download the app. The Infinito is pretty well unchanged except for different colour and wheel options.


----------



## Astrotom

That is fabulous. Did you finally find a set of handlebars that suited you? It sounded like you were considering a few options.


----------



## freefall_junkie

Yes, settled on Zipp SL ergo bars which I find very comfortable. Wrapped them with Specialized gel pads which I really like too.


----------



## Astrotom

Hi Again! I was wondering how you have found the Infinito when climbing? I was reading a review by RCUK and was surprised to see that they thought it was sluggish up hills. Perhaps the kit on the bike they tested was a bit heavy but other writers did not find the bike slow up hills. What do you think?


----------



## freefall_junkie

I have used the bike on lots of huge climbs in the Alps and it isn't the least bit sluggish on climbs -quite the opposite. Can't see any reason why it would be sluggish - it is very light and very stiff laterally. My bike is now equipped with Fulcrum Racing Ones rather than the Racing Quattros it came with though, and the Ones did make a very noticeable difference to how lively the bike feels when you stomp on the pedals. The test bike RCUK used had even cheaper Racing Five wheels which may explain their comments. Really a high end frame like this deserves better hoops.


----------



## Astrotom

Thanks very much for that. That was pretty much what I thought. I was thinking of a set of dura ace c35s . I have also heard good things about Pacenti sl23s . I don't know if you get those in Scotland. Still deciding between the synapse and the infinito. I will try them in a couple of weeks. I will definitely let you know how I go. Meanwhile, I have really appreciated your input. Cheers


----------



## freefall_junkie

No problem. I'll be very interested to hear how you find both bikes.


----------



## Astrotom

Well, after a year of saving and pondering, I finally put down a deposit on a bike! I decided on a black/celeste size 61 Infinito CV with mechanical ULTEGRA drivetrain and caliper brakes. Disc stopping and Di2 would have been nice but one has to draw the line somewhere. I am going to get some better wheels though.....have decided on some wider profile PACENTI SL23 rims with white industry hubs ( will probably go with size 28 conti 4 season tyres). I read really good things about this wheelset. After trying Trek, C'Dale and Bianchi, it was love at first try with the Infinito. I was seriously tempted by the Synapse but liked the feel of the Bianchi better. I also considered the BMC Gf01. I don't wish to run down the BMC at all and genuinely believe it to be a superb bike but I just could not get past the look of the massive down tube. I'm sure it makes the frame super stiff but I just could not cope with the look of it. I was actually offered a great deal on a 61 hi-mod ULTEGRA synapse...... that really set the cat amongst the chickens but I just was not convinced about the seat post. I had also read about people having trouble with the pitch of the seat and how it is attached to the seatpost. It should all be ready by the end of the month. To be honest, I felt a bit uncomfortable about spending the significant amount of money just for mysel on what is the cost of this bike but at age 57, if one does not get around to doing something like this, one never will. Looking forward to many years ahead of enjoyment and healthy living with this bike.


----------



## freefall_junkie

Wahayyy! Congratulations on your choice. I am sure you will love it. I understand your views on the BMC GF. No doubt a great bike to ride but I also dismissed it on the grounds that its looks are, er, challenging  The Infinito on the other hand is brimming with beautiful design details – I do get a lot of pleasure just looking at it. I doubt you will miss the disc brakes on the Infinito. I also considered these but was put off by the fact that the disc infinito CV is around half a kilo heavier, a lot more expensive, and the dual caliper Ultegra brakes are so outstandingly good that discs just didn’t seem necessary.

Oh, and don’t worry about the cost – it will be long forgotten in years of enjoyable riding, and if you can’t treat yourself in your 50s, when the hell can you do it! My infinito was kind of a 50th birthday present to myself. 

Make sure you post up some pictures and riding impressions when you get the bike.

Mark


----------



## steepisbest

Yes, great bike. love the fact its not Celeste.


----------



## Mapei

Heck, I got my Infinito CV when I was 62. An old man's paradise. A little more upright, but not enough to cause people to snicker at you. Soft as the proverbial summer breeze.

And I agree with your assessment of the BMC. A fine bicycle for sure, but compared to the Infinito just a little bit cruel and uncompromising.


----------



## Astrotom

I has been a long wait but the bike will be ready next week. Cannot wait!! Will send thru pics when I finally get my hands on it.


----------



## vetteman

Astrotom said:


> I has been a long wait but the bike will be ready next week. Cannot wait!! Will send thru pics when I finally get my hands on it.


Any update on the bike? I am deciding between the Synapse and Infinito right now. I am about to turn 57 and ready to sell my Orca for a more comfort oriented ride. Haven't been able to test ride either bike yet but hope to soon.


----------



## Chainscar

*New Infinito CV*

I picked up my Infinito cv with Ultegra Di2 a couple of weeks ago, And have since then put on almost 150 miles on it. The bike is exactly what all the reviews have said, very comfortable, removes road buzz and leaves you feeling fresh after a couple hours in the saddle. I no longer have the upper back or shoulder tightness that I would get on other bikes including the Cervelo R3 that I test road for two hours. The geometry is more up right than the R3 but not my much, so it must be the CV making the difference. Before ordering the bike I did test ride the R3 and the Infinito back to back on the same course. Initially I thought the R3 was livelier and quicker, but as it turned out it just transmitted all the road vibrations where as the Infinito smoothed out most of them. 
I did swap out the fulcrum quattro's for some Zipp 202's before even riding my bike on its first voyage.


----------

